# Bulbophyllum sikkimense



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice close-up of a interesting and beautiful flower.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes you have to get very close to see his beauty.

From a distance the whole flower doesn´t seem very interesting. But i think that´s typical for small flowers.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2010)

Lovely. But I don't think it is sikkimense:
http://portersorchids.com/Images/Cirr_sikkimense-all.jpg

It looks like dentiferum to me:
http://portersorchids.com/Images/Cirr_dentiferum2.jpg


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Lovely. But I don't think it is sikkimense.
> 
> It looks like dentiferum to me.



I think you are right. B. weberi was a presumption from another forum.

The problem is that the Cirrhopetalum are highly variable.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 29, 2010)

I love how the flowers display themselves. I am going to get more Bulbo's to grow with my Paphs. Thanks for sharing.


----------

